# very cool tab creator



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.guitartabcreator.com/

pretty straight forward, enjoy!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm a bit impaired with these things sometimes, but I can't find a way of entering timing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I'm a bit impaired with these things sometimes, but I can't find a way of entering timing.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


tabs and timing are always a bit of a tough issue.
That's why you fancy learned folks use your hoity-toity musical notation :food-smiley-015:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

puckhead said:


> tabs and timing are always a bit of a tough issue.
> That's why you fancy learned folks use your hoity-toity musical notation :food-smiley-015:


True, LOL!

Seriously though, no timing? Lots of tab sources have timing. The difference for me isn't whether I would use it, but whether I can recommend it for student use. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## tabcreator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, this is Gregg, and I am the developer of http://www.guitartabcreator.com. I appreciate the feedback, and am always looking for ways to make the tool cooler. In terms of the timing request, do you mean listing timings across the top of the tab using whole, half, quarter,8th ,16th, etc? Let me know and I will look into adding that.

Thanks again!

Gregg


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Gregg:

Great tool. Thanks

Swervin


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

tabcreator said:


> Hey everyone, this is Gregg, and I am the developer of http://www.guitartabcreator.com. I appreciate the feedback, and am always looking for ways to make the tool cooler. In terms of the timing request, do you mean listing timings across the top of the tab using whole, half, quarter,8th ,16th, etc? Let me know and I will look into adding that.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Gregg


neat of you to show up Gregg. nice software you've made.
yeah, I think Mooh is referring to a way to differenciate 1/4s from 1/8ths, rests, triplets, etc.
It's not somethig i would automatically expect from a tab creator, but it would be a good added feature if available.
That tends to be the biggest drawback of tabs in general


----------



## tabcreator (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification puckhead, I can certainly take a look at that.

Gregg


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

puckhead said:


> neat of you to show up Gregg. nice software you've made.
> yeah, I think Mooh is referring to a way to differenciate 1/4s from 1/8ths, rests, triplets, etc.
> It's not somethig i would automatically expect from a tab creator, but it would be a good added feature if available.
> That tends to be the biggest drawback of tabs in general


Yes, thanks, that's what I am referring to.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great little page there! That's gonna shorten my tab writing times a lot...


----------



## tabcreator (Jan 21, 2010)

OK, I have added timing to guitar tab creator. Here is a demo of the output (using the forum format option):

```
(/) Slide Up  (\) Slide Down  (h) Hammer On  (p) Pull Off  (b) Bend (r) Release (v) Vibrato
(W|WW) Whole  (H|HH) Half  (Q|QQ) Quarter  (E|EE) 8th (S|SS) 16th  (T|TT) 32nd (X|XX) 64th

t:  W  H  Q  E  S  T  X  
E|-----------------------
B|-----------------------
G|-----------------------
D|--------------------0--
A|-----------0--2--3-----
E|--0--1--3--------------
```
http://www.guitartabcreator.com

I am up for any opinions! Thanks, Gregg


----------

